# best place for tigers



## darrencs98 (Apr 26, 2008)

Where is the best place to go for tiger trout? I live in the Price area, but I may be moving up north soon. I have heard that the tigers give a good fight, and I want to find out before I move, and I 've heard that there are some good lakes around here for them.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Go to Huntington (Mammoth) when the ice melts and you should catch your tiger. Palisade Reservoir also has them in decent numbers.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Scofield should have 20"+ tigers and fishing can be great at ice off. There were good numbers in the 17" and 18" range during the fall, and Scofield fish usually put on length under the ice.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Stocking reports should give you all the lakes that have been planted with Tigers


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I still haven't caught one yet, but I am determined to catch one this spring...if we ever get a spring! :lol:


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Spring??? Didn't you see the news spring was on Sunday. Summer was Tuesday.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

BRL1 said:


> Spring??? Didn't you see the news spring was on Sunday. Summer was Tuesday.


So I guess we're already back into winter again I suppose :lol:


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

fatbass said:


> These photo's are from Schofield, taken within the last week. I cropped the faces 'cause I don't have the fishermen's permission to print them and I know some of you would FREAK OUT over 2 fishermen keeping 2 fishermen's limits. :?
> 
> It's hard to see in the pics but there are at least 4 tigers in the mix.
> 
> NICE, eh?


Nice fish Mr. Fatbass- I don't think anyone should freak out about others keeping fish- especially from scofield where you are encouraged to do so.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Well my fellow bass brothers, Poo Pie and The FatBass, when are we going to slay some bass?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow, the tigers are getting mighty nice in there. Thanks for the eye candy.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> Well my fellow bass brothers, Poo Pie and The FatBass, when are we going to slay some bass?


Well now that winter is upon us again I don't feel so bad about heading to Hawaii next week.... after I get back for sure!


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Hawaii? You lucky dog.


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

fatbass said:


> These photo's are from Schofield, taken within the last week.
> It's hard to see in the pics but there are at least 4 tigers in the mix.
> 
> NICE, eh?


Nice hall = when's the BBQ? :mrgreen:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> [quote="Nibble Nuts":28jqjwav]Well my fellow bass brothers, Poo Pie and The FatBass, when are we going to slay some bass?


Well now that winter is upon us again I don't feel so bad about heading to Hawaii next week.... after I get back for sure![/quote:28jqjwav]

I'll be going to Hawaii the week after. I've never been there, I hope I find some time to get some fishing in over there!


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

fatbass said:


> I need to be more clear...I wasn't there! I don't know the fishermen personally. A coworker sent me the pics and he is related to the fishermen. They live in Utah county, were using roe sacks and were fishing the open water by the dam. I would not have kept more than 1 or 2 just because I'm not that big of a trout eater.


What are you saying - there's no BBQ?

Well that was an emotional rollercoaster.
  :x


----------

